# Damon Daybreak vs Winnebago 35J



## zcrew (Jan 20, 2007)

I am new to the Class A and my wife and I are looking at 2 different units with bunk beds, the Damon Daybreak and the Winnebago 35J, We like both floor plans and though the damon under storage seem more solid sounding when opening and shutting, besides the price difference.  any adivse or experience anyone has with these two would be appreciated.....


----------



## Tkelly4371 (Feb 6, 2007)

Re: Damon Daybreak vs Winnebago 35J

I currently carry both these models on my lot and find that the Daybreak is a nice model with nice storage. The 35J though more expensive is a nicer built coach one thing to take into mind is the chasis that it is on as the Winnebago comes on the ford chasis with 22.5" tires and the daybreak i currently have only has the 19" tires. I recomend you might also look into some of the other brands I have including the Damon Challenger, Four Winds Hurricane, and Forest River's Georgetown as all of thes coaches also have a bunk house model. If you have any other questions don't hesitate to e-mail me at tkelly4371@yahoo.com


----------



## hertig (Feb 7, 2007)

Re: Damon Daybreak vs Winnebago 35J

Re Forest River, check some of the other threads on this forum.  The concensus seems to be that this company's quality is substandard and warranty service inadequate.


----------



## hamdave (Feb 18, 2007)

RE: Damon Daybreak vs Winnebago 35J

You didn't indicate the model year. I have a '95/96' model that is 26' long. We went for  a used unit and bought from a private owner. DW didn't like old carpet (was quite dirty) and  we are currently remodeling (winter time allows this) the unit. It's mechanically sound, and engine is a 454 with 4L80E tranny only 29400 mi as of now. When we get it done it will look brand new, and the best thing is I only have to call myself for 'warranty items'. I can take care of it myself.

no , I am not recommending Damon or anyone else. What I am going to say is don't expect a used unit that is perfect, it won't be (new ones are not either), but if you really know how you plan to use it, can get your hands a little dirty, and understand the total cost, then choose accordingly.


----------

